# Water keeps going down( But it is not leaking)



## konstargirl

Hi guys. I'm having problems with the water keep going down and refilling water back up again. The good thing is my 11 month old platy Noa had a little fungus around her mouth and is now fading away( due to the fact that I keep adding water.). The bad news is the water is so low that it almost looks like I did a water change. Can someone help me with this? I just turned off the air pump and turned down the rate of my Aqua Clear 20 filter. IT has been going on since the other night.

Thanks


----------



## Byron

You'll have to give us more data. Over what period of time does the water level drop, and by how much, and what size is the tank? Is it covered?


----------



## konstargirl

Oh this is the 10 gallon tank. From 10:00 pm to 7:30 a.m It got to at least 3 inches. I added more water today. I think because of the filter. There's no water leaking from the tank though.


----------



## Byron

I don't think I fathom this. On a 10g tank, the water level went down by 3 inches in just under 10 hours? If you replace that water, does it then go down another 3 inches in 10 hours?

Water evaporates, but not at this rate unless it is near to boiling. And when a new filter is engaged, it will naturally draw some water from the tank, but if you replace that, it will remain level aside from normal evaporation. 

Aside from this, the water can only be leaking out somewhere, either from the tank or the filter.


----------



## SeaHorse

I wanted to say... it doesn't just disappear, but yes it will in SMALL amounts... just evaporation. 

But obviously this is not the case!!! Since I don't know your age/experience level I will make some suggestions... PLEASE READ ALL OF THIS BEFORE YOU GO LOOKING AND TOUCHING!!! THERE IS A RISK OF ELECTROCUTION. 
Water always travels the path of least resistance, and will find a way to get elsewhere... I believe it only takes 1-2 degrees off of level to travel!!
What is the tank sitting on? Using DRY hands, feel down the legs of the stand if using one. Is it sitting level? what direction would water travel if it was a tank leak? 
Feel the base of the HOB filter, is there a drip happening from the bottom of the filter. basically you would be syphoning the water out because the filter continues to pull water up into it, but maybe it is actually leaking out the back/bottom of the filter. Also it is very important to have a "drip loop" in the wiring from the filter, pump, light, heater... all cords need to hang straight down to the floor and then loop back up... careful they do not touch anything else in that process and then back up to the outlet or power bar. If water runs down the cord, you do not want it to run into the outlet, or powerbar if used. Any touching of stand, another cord, the wall, will cause the water to transfer to that other item... the path of least resistance. 
**** If you feel water leaking from that filter or on the cords. DRY your hands and then unplug the unit before you do anything with it. **** Then when it is safe to do so, go back and feel around to figure out where your water is travelling to... You will likely find wet carpet possibly along your baseboard. 

BE CAREFUL, GOOD LUCK.


----------



## AbbeysDad

I can't see where you're from, but even in Arizona, I think the most loss you would see from evaporation is a max of 1/4" to 1/2" per day. Losing 3" in 10 hours screams leak to me!

Unplug everything, then starting from the floor up, check all around for any moisture. check the sides and bottom of the aquarium as well as all around the filter. Look hard, cause it sounds like yer leaking somewhere!


----------



## konstargirl

Well it seems like the water has not gone down since Monday. No leaks or anything so I guess it's back to normal.


----------



## AbbeysDad

konstargirl said:


> Well it seems like the water has not gone down since Monday. No leaks or anything so I guess it's back to normal.


How bizarre - oh well, keep a watchful eye ;-)


----------



## bearwithfish

just be a pain .. my bet is that you either have a dog or a cat in the house also... they love to sip off tanks from time to time and really love it at night when you are not around to discipline them...LOL.....


----------



## konstargirl

Well she hasn't jumped on the 10 gallon lately so. lol


----------



## bearwithfish

LOL i was right!!!! sorry had to put it out there ... we are forever trying to keep our out of the tanks .. the largest cat has figured out how to drink with out disturbing the top of the tank and the dog just does not care if he gets caught LOL.... i have to say te little cat is creative as of late instead of just drinking she is trying to play tag. i hope she never wins!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## konstargirl

Well I finally found out why for sure. It because the filter had a crack in it in the back. Unfortunaly, I got a new filter. Same kind though and I kept the filter media and just put them in the new one. Man I feel so stupid! It hasn't leaked since now. It started back yesterday, but now the new filter is in, it has stop I hope.


----------



## bearwithfish

one of those ah ha moments !!! glad it was not the cat or dog LOL..... you can repair the old filter if you so desire as long as the crack is not by the impeller you can seal it with a bit of silicone 1 .... other wise glad you got to the bottom of it!


----------

